# Starter Under R400



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

So my brother's brother in law also wants to start vaping and try and get off his 30 Chesterfields a day habit. Now he wanted to go for the R180 blister pack cheapie you get everywhere now. Now the problem is he vaped my PT2 and like it but he wont get flavour out of that cheapie. So he gave me a budget of R400!

Now I know he's going to go nuts and buy better stuff later when he gets into it but he is hard headed that he wants to try it first and see if its something he'll stick to.

This is the kit I am going to recommend:
Maxi clearo R80
Vape Africa 900mah VV battery R220
Spare coil R40
Charger R50
=R390
TopQ 10ml R45 = R435

What yall think?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Funny you should post this now... I'm also looking for a starter kit for newbies... I still think the answer is the Vape King Pro starter kit but they are out of stock for another week or so.

I can't give any feedback for the above set up... and would like feedback on the Vape King CE5 1100mAh E-Cig Starter Kit if anyone has any experience with it. At R450 for 2 x batteries and 2 x clearomisers, charger and carry case it seems too good to be true!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> TopQ 10ml R45



TopQ is R65?


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

I dont have any experience with the Maxi Clearo

Personally, I doubt this setup will be able to hold him off the 30 Chesterfields a day - and there is limited budget to find appropriate juices he will like.

My advice would be that if he liked the PT2, explain to him, he needs to get the thing he liked. Otherwise, he will be wasting his money. So a bit more spent now may be the difference between enjoying it or it being a failure. 

It also depends on how much he wants to quit stinkies.

This is the problem with converting to vaping. You need fairly decent kit to start and enough budget to test several juices. Otherwise its not gonna work. 

I think I just got very lucky on Twisp. Was just enough to hold me off. But I did feel I needed something more intense.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

@Silver , Ive tried that but he is hard headed.

@rob , TopQ in Brackenfell is R45, got me cola, Bubblegum and energy yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Ok good luck then - let us know how it goes -

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/3/14)

My sister in law has been reselling these to convert ppl with great success

http://vapes.co.za/electronic-cigarettes/69-evod-1100mah-starter-kit.html

At least there is 2 batteries and 2 tanks


----------



## ShaneW (18/3/14)

There is also these...
I see they have stock again
http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...s/Ego-CE4-V3-Electronic-Cigarette-Starter-Kit


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Thanx guys for the feedback. will see what he says.


----------



## Dr Evil (18/3/14)

I started vaping on the greensmoke kits, until i tried a friend's 1100mah vv ego with a shooter top coil, those few minutes vaping on that changed me completely, i dropped the greensmoke the very next day and got me the same setup as my friend. 

The total kit at the time set me back about R400, maybe check vapemob.co.za and check their pricing. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------

